# Traverse Hard Reset!?



## babalawo (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi all together,

I have a heavy problem! I tried to update my new Traverse with the software from suunto.
So I connected via cable, everything looked fine. The software started to update (yellow beam began). On the watch suunto came up.
Then 40 minutes later no progress!!? I disconnected the watch and that was it! No life sign any more!!!
Can't connect, can't get the watch making to run.

Is there any possibility to do a hard reset by an button combination?

Thanks for help

David


----------



## Philip Onayeti (Jun 23, 2016)

Have you tried the 4 button hold for 10sec? (omit the "next" button)


----------

